# Strike results - post here



## bart2puck (Jul 26, 2015)

dc market

Surges seemed a bit higher through late night/ early morning. Could be result of strike or confirmation bias. It was parents weekend for most colleges in dc. More people in town doing more dinner/drinks type of stuff.

What happened in your city?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Raleigh Durham:

There are zillions of cars everywhere. If people were also striking, then no one will make money again. There were a few surges, nothing close to how it would surge 3 weeks ago. 


I drove for lyft. There were a good amount of lyft drivers out and my long distance pings have decreased substantially. But with so many uber drivers around, it wasn't as busy as it was just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

There was no shortage of drivers here in Phoenix.

Like I've been saying all along, you're never going to get enough support to actually make an impact with this, at least not in a large metro area like Phoenix where there are literally thousands of drivers. There are far too many people that are fat, dumb and happy making $10/hr.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

No shortage in Detroit. I don't think most drivers even know about it


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Here's where the "strike" or protest failed. The big turn off was the promise of property damage or violence against unsuspecting or content drivers. Next one is the self proclaimed Uber Freedom messiah and his shady past. The amount of time shutting down. You need an actual driver to be the face of the movement and someone who can unite ALL drivers. Denounce and shame the angry or violent drivers. Shut down for an hour or two on the same time and day each week. Keep doing that until the number of drivers starts to snowball into a well organized protest.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Hazel park had 5 cars idling little known thing Hazel Park has never had more than 1 car idling in it I know this cause I always check and there were a lot of ghost cars plus why would a Lyft car show on uber app ( the car had no Uber dress but had the mustard lyft dress )


----------



## Genji (Jun 25, 2015)

Los Angeles tonight! This is working!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

PHXTE said:


> There was no shortage of drivers here in Phoenix.
> 
> Like I've been saying all along, you're never going to get enough support to actually make an impact with this, at least not in a large metro area like Phoenix where there are literally thousands of drivers. There are far too many people that are fat, dumb and happy making $10/hr.


I happily worked Phoenix last night because I'm a Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize. Made $230 in 8 hours + a couple bucks in tips (QT Big Q). I was even able to avoid the Mill Ave s*** show. There were some surges around the Valley, but nothing that we don't usually see.


----------



## Genji (Jun 25, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I happily worked Phoenix last night because I'm a Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize. Made $230 in 8 hours + a couple bucks in tips (QT Big Q). I was even able to avoid the Mill Ave s*** show. There were some surges around the Valley, but nothing that we don't usually see.


Yoyodyne, as in "The future begins tomorrow"?
Of course you are a "Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize."
I new Buckaroo Banzai; Buckaroo Banzai was a friend of mine. You sir are no Buckaroo Banzai......


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Genji said:


> Yoyodyne, as in "The future begins tomorrow"?
> Of course you are a "Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize."
> I new Buckaroo Banzai; Buckaroo Banzai was a friend of mine. You sir are no Buckaroo Banzai......


More of a Dr. Lizardo, Genji.


----------



## Ted Collins (Sep 2, 2015)

Deeder said:


> A passenger's point of view
> Dear Uber Drivers, I dont drive. I am a lawyer. And I have been watching you guys argue back and forth about the protest. I am not affiliated with Abe or any of the efforts to organize a protest as well. I would like to share some thoughts and ideas with you. If you like them great, if not, disregard them. For the Uber drivers who have been screwed with, I don't need to convince you of anything. For the people who are making good money, that's great for you and we all hope that it continues that way, but chances are it wont, and for a variety of reasons. All you need to do is see the games that Uber has played with your fellow drivers in other cities (rate cuts made permanent while uber increases their own take, making luxury drivers pick up UberX fares, pushing guys into sub-prime car loans with promises of big money that never materialize, oversaturating the market with drivers, etc etc the list goes on). If youre enjoying a good income its probably because they havent gotten around to screwing with your market yet. You can keep working and stick your heads in the sand but all of you should look to what happened in Dallas. 400 drivers stood up and bit the bullet for over a week and they got what they wanted; they had families and bills to pay just like you, but they didnt back down. No one is asking you to do even 1/2 of what they did. From what I understand, and correct me if I am wrong, but there is a designated protest weekend coming up soon where everyone is being asked to go offline for the weekend. Come on guys, this is easy, even if you love working for uber, you know they treat you guys badly and it will only get worse. The way I see it, you don't need to go in the streets and get violent like that other clown is suggesting. Instead, all you need to do is take the weekend off and spend it with your family and friends. Lets face it , if it was your kids birthday weekend or some other special event, you would probably take a weekend off anyway. So just act like that weekend is one where you have other obligations to attend to , spend it with your kids , spouse, girlfriend , boyfriend, grandparents, whatever..... because if you all did that on the same weekend, then the net effect of that would send a huge message to upper management. They will have a surge in losses that they cannot ignore nor RISK REPEATING. I really think you guys would see something like a tip option added very quickly if you put aside your differences and just collectively acknowledged that uber treats all of you like cannon fodder and that that needs to change; most of you are already at or below the new minium wage when you account for all costs including vehicle depreciation. You really need to look no further than how Lyft treats its drivers to see that it really doesnt need to be that way, but that Uber CHOOSES to behave this way toward you. Think about it this way, the 400 uber cars that protested represented about 35-40 million dollars in vehicle value that uber operates yet doesnt need to pay for. Calculate that nationally, with the value of every uber car and youll see that you have collectively provided uber with a fleet of vehicles that is easily worth over a billion dollars, and perhaps several billion dollars. Plus you guys take on all liabilities for repairs, insurance and legal liability as well. Collectively, you guys are a force to be reckoned with. Again, no one is asking you to break things or set anything on fire. You just go offline and enjoy a relaxing weekend while the guys at Uber sweat it out when they see their revenue drop. And before you tell me that that will just hurt the customers, listen, one weekend , they will survive and when they find out what it was about, they will become more aware of what uber does to you guys and they might even start tipping on their own and maybe even write uber asking for a tip option. I want a cheap cab ride but I dont want it at the risk of having the driver make a starvation living. I wish all of you the best of luck because I know you're just trying to make it out there but I dont like seeing a company like this that purposely exploits a persons desire to better their life and takes advantage the way I see that Uber is doing. And if Abe or someone else you dont like is organizing that particular protest idea, you have to just put that to the side and see how it will benefit all of you just to participate by taking the weekend off. They did it in Dallas for much longer than a weekend. There is not a single one of you who can't spare a weekend for the sake of making better money over the long term.
> 
> If you like this message, feel free to share it in other forums.


----------



## Ted Collins (Sep 2, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I happily worked Phoenix last night because I'm a Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize. Made $230 in 8 hours + a couple bucks in tips (QT Big Q). I was even able to avoid the Mill Ave s*** show. There were some surges around the Valley, but nothing that we don't usually see.


You sir, are a shortsighted... Idiot. Pretty self centered too! 
Once uber finds out how much you made, they will adapt to get more of it! Why should you get that $230, when they could have $200 of it and get some idiot simpleton to do all those rides $30! Don't get get organized bozo, some disorganized libertarian idiot just as shortsighted and ignorant as you will take your job! LOL. God u Gus r so funny!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Although I still see no tip option or increase in rates, The strike was successful enough to get fairly good news coverage. Uber doesn't care about their drivers. They only care about trying to lure in more investors and ultimately have a successful IPO. The strike had a negative effect on Uber, in that investors will think twice about putting money into a company with a disgruntled workforce. The bad press also causes investors to take a harder look at Uber's management and overall policies. I have no doubt that there will be many investors who will now run away from Uber and focus on companies without so much negative sentiment within the workforce. All of Uber's lawsuits are a red flag to investors and now Uber's workforce is pissed. As more and more Uber problems come to light, more and more investors will re-think where to plant their money.

If future strikes are to be successful, Uber will need to be forced to decide if the blowback from bad press is worth more to them than giving in to a few driver demands. 

When do we strike again? I can log off every weekend.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber made 36% more than last weekend by using surge to offset the fewer number of trips.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Uber doesn't care about their drivers.


My stance is that I am not _Uber's_ driver, Uber is _my _rideshare portal. Two businesses with something to offer each other. If / when it arises that Uber is no longer a smart business decision then that relationship will be terminated.


Ted Collins said:


> Once uber finds out how much you made, they will adapt to get more of it!


THEY SHOULD! The U.S. of A. It's a great country.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

your business, their rules.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Get out the troll spray


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I agree yoyodyne. I'm just passing thru uber-ville and already have an exit strategy. All of you acting like this is a full time job and that you're en employee need to find a different gig. driving uber was never meant to be a full time gig, if you're not making ends meet STOP DRIVING, no one is forcing you. There are some of us that have figured out how to make money, albeit for the time being, but then again we don't really care about this long term


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

kaigor said:


> I agree yoyodyne. I'm just passing thru uber-ville and already have an exit strategy. All of you acting like this is a full time job and that you're en employee need to find a different gig. driving uber was never meant to be a full time gig, if you're not making ends meet STOP DRIVING, no one is forcing you. There are some of us that have figured out how to make money, albeit for the time being, but then again we don't really care about this long term


If Uber did not consider driving a full time gig why would Uber offer a car leasing-rental program to potential or current drivers? You can't drive part time and pay their lease or rental per month.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

I stand corrected, yes in some markets like SF, LA, And NYC it may be seen as a full time gig due to demand. I live in Minneapolis where it's cold as shit and everyone has a car and no one needs a ride at 230 PM on a Tuesday. Therefore working full time is not viable. And really you have to ask why Uber would do that? Cuz they're shady as shit that's why!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Txchick said:


> If Uber did not consider driving a full time gig why would Uber offer a car leasing-rental program to potential or current drivers? You can't drive part time and pay their lease or rental per month.


They found another opportunity to make more money. Can't blame 'em really. I would do the same thing.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Txchick said:


> If Uber did not consider driving a full time gig why would Uber offer a car leasing-rental program to potential or current drivers? You can't drive part time and pay their lease or rental per month.


Because somewhere along the line they realized some drivers were not smart enough to run the numbers and took advantage of that and built a 40 billion dollar company off thier dumazz backs.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Txchick said:


> If Uber did not consider driving a full time gig why would Uber offer a car leasing-rental program to potential or current drivers? You can't drive part time and pay their lease or rental per month.


Uber wants you to drive full-time. What Kaigor is saying, don't make it full time and expect to make a lot of money.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

I admit, I'm a capitalist. I have been driving for a few months and never once saw a real surge. My town is filled with faux surges. Until this weekend. Between the handful a drivers sitting out and a major event 90 miles away that pulled a lot of drivers, I wanted to turn on my app to check out the surge. As soon as I did it pined in a sec with the 2.1x surge. A real one. I had to accept. $90 trip plus 3 more rides immediately after that, all with surge pricing. It was worth the few hours I spent on the road. I rejoined my brothers and sisters later that night and through Sunday.  Hope you all understand, I still need to eat and since this strike offered nothing more than some TV awareness that is part of the 24 hour news cycle, I thought I'd make a few bucks.  Understand, I'd love to see better results. But this was a half ass effort in my opinion. If you want real change, get a real game changer to get it down.


----------



## Purple Monkey (Oct 21, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> I happily worked Phoenix last night because I'm a Libertarian independent contractor and have no desire to organize. Made $230 in 8 hours + a couple bucks in tips (QT Big Q). I was even able to avoid the Mill Ave s*** show. There were some surges around the Valley, but nothing that we don't usually see.


Hard to believe you did that well in 8 hrs. I made more like $120 after Uber fees.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

No you. I was being facetious.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

kaigor said:


> if you're not making ends meet STOP DRIVING, no one is forcing you


Isn't that pretty much what they were trying to do? Isn't it how Uber works via the dynamic pricing system? The difference has more to do with it being a concerted effort and they manner in which it is talked about. Also, drivers are taking the bait or following their hard on every time the rates surge a couple points.

How do you really walk away from Uber? Uber drivers are all independent contractors with little personal agency with respect to how they row their boat. That said, you have tied your fortunes to their stern, just as they have done to yours. It is all completely casual if you can afford it to be so, all rules are meant to be broken unless they come from Uber, every driver has their own reason.

It is a given that some people have found a way to keep themselves satisfied for a short while driving selectively for Kalanick. Given the general chaos that is the world of TNC and Uber, to suggest disgruntled drivrs need to sit on their hands because there happen to be a handful of drivers able to make their pizza money in a nice timely fashion....... it doesn't work that way.

Uber itself, as stated by Kalanick himself repeatedly thrives off of disruption. The trend to low low rates are mostly in effort to stave off disruption when it comes down to it. As a driver for Uber, you are not immune from disruption, hence the rate disparity between mature markets and those a few months old. The behavior you are describing, is part of the deal, disruption is what allows Uber to function in the first place, expect to be forced to deal with its effects from time time, this being one of those times. That is about the only way conditions will improve for drivers. Kalanick and time itself are a bigger threat to your honeymoon with Uber.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Results overall lowered another notch 
UBERS reputation , one of many stabs


----------



## Deeder (Sep 14, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Uber made 36% more than last weekend by using surge to offset the fewer number of trips.


i dont doubt this...but...a disgruntled work force is never a good business strategy. This will hurt Uber eventually strike or no...Ive seen it before...smart drivers will quit eventually taking with them better cars and better service...and potential new drivers who are researching the internet about Uber profitability will pass...those who don't will be those desperate for a job which is not cream of the crop....this will take time and striking may be irrelevant...in my case Uber is a lot of fun and I wish it was more profitable but I keep careful records and it is not paying off...sadly i wont be driving much...except maybe an occasional Saturday night


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Tonight was the final straw for me. 4pm to 12am $85 trip after trip after trip $2.40-$4


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Purple Monkey said:


> Hard to believe you did that well in 8 hrs. I made more like $120 after Uber fees.


Yeah, that's almost $30/hr, I'm not buying that.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

Uber LA has certainly seen longer ETA's and Lyft has been much more busy. People are becoming aware, hopefully the start of a progressive change.


----------

